# THE GAMBLER comes to Blu-ray/DVD on 4/28 and Digital HD on 4/10



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

*THE GAMBLER​*




The High-Stakes Thriller Featuring a Critically-Acclaimed Cast, Including John Goodman, Jessica Lange and Brie Larson, Arrives on Blu-ray™ Combo Pack April 28, 2015





For a Limited Time, Blu-ray Combo Includes Offer for $15 Off Sports Tickets at Ticketmaster





HOLLYWOOD, Calif. – Academy Award®-nominee Mark Wahlberg1 stars in the “gritty, intense and wholly engrossing” (Scott Mantz, “Access Hollywood”) dramatic thriller THE GAMBLER, debuting on Blu-ray Combo Pack, DVD and VOD April 28, 2015 from Paramount Home Media Distribution. The film arrives on Digital HD April 10. 

Wahlberg stars as Jim Bennett, a brilliant professor leading a secret double life as a high-stakes gambler. When Jim is forced to borrow money from a notorious gangster, he places the lives of those he loves in mortal danger. With time running out, he must enter the criminal underworld and risk everything to keep from losing it all. Directed by Rupert Wyatt (Rise of the Planet of the Apes) and written for the screen by Academy Award-winner
William Monahan2 (The Departed), THE GAMBLER also stars Golden Globe-winner
John Goodman3 (Argo), Brie Larson (Short Term 12, 21 Jump Street), Michael Kenneth Williams (“The Wire,” “Boardwalk Empire”) and Academy Award-winner Jessica Lange4 (“American Horror Story”).

THE GAMBLER Blu-ray Combo Pack with Digital HD features over an hour of compelling bonus content including an extensive look at the filmmaking process, Mark Wahlberg’s character transformation, deleted and extended scenes, and much more. Also, for a limited time, the Blu-ray Combo Pack available for purchase will include an offer for $15 off sports tickets at Ticketmaster.com (U.S. only).



THE GAMBLER Blu-ray Combo Pack

THE GAMBLER Blu-ray is presented in 1080p high definition with English 5.1 DTS-HD Master Audio, French 5.1 Dolby Digital, Spanish 5.1 Dolby Digital, Portuguese 5.1 Dolby Digital and English Audio Description and English, English SDH, French, Spanish and Portuguese subtitles. The DVD in the combo pack is presented in widescreen enhanced for 16:9 TVs with English 5.1 Dolby Digital, French 5.1 Dolby Digital, Spanish 5.1 Dolby Digital and English Audio Description and English, French, Spanish and Portuguese subtitles. The combo pack includes access to a Digital HD copy of the film as well as the following:



Blu-ray

· Feature film in high definition

· Mr. Self Destruct: Inside The Gambler

· Dark Before Dawn: The Descent of The Gambler

· Changing The Game: Adaptation

· In The City: Locations

· Dressing The Players: Costume Design

· Deleted/Extended Scenes



DVD

· Feature film in standard definition



The Blu-ray Combo Pack available for purchase includes a Digital Version of the film that can be accessed through UltraViolet™, a way to collect, access and enjoy movies. With UltraViolet, consumers can add movies to their digital collection in the cloud, and then stream or download them—reliably and securely—to a variety of devices. 





THE GAMBLER Single-Disc DVD

The single-disc DVD is presented in widescreen enhanced for 16:9 TVs with English 5.1 Dolby Digital, French 5.1 Dolby Digital, Spanish 5.1 Dolby Digital and English Audio Description and English, French, Spanish and Portuguese subtitles. The disc includes the feature film in standard definition.








THE GAMBLER

Street Date: April 10, 2015 (Digital HD)

April 28, 2015 (Blu-ray Combo Pack, DVD and VOD)

SRP: $39.99 U.S. (Blu-ray Combo Pack)

$29.99 U.S. (DVD)

U.S. Rating: R for language throughout and for some sexuality/nudity

Canadian Rating: 14A for mature theme and coarse language


----------

